# Million mile mondeo



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I think this chap deserves a free detailing
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2159100/Taxi-driver-Brian-Holmes-clocks-1m-miles-16-year-old-Ford.html

Car doesn't look too bad


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant.

the older mondeos are defo more reliable than the newer ones :lol:


----------



## JAMason (Jun 11, 2012)

only 868,796 miles left to cover in my little 106 rallye! 
Jack


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Pffft, lightweight.

We had an e-class estate that had covered 500k in about 5 years.

Although saying that, the car is probably now long gone....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My old 406 is on 106k nearly there!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/the-first-car-to-3-million-miles-.html

3 million miles on a volvo P1800


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

mondeo:doublesho:doublesho

but its probably like triggers broom


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've no doubt its had at least 50 sets of lower arms lol , original engine 
Wonder what work that's had in its time . Those old ford diesel lumps were bullet 
Proof , shame the later tdci ones weren't


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> I've no doubt its had at least 50 sets of lower arms lol , original engine
> Wonder what work that's had in its time . Those old ford diesel lumps were bullet
> Proof , shame the later tdci ones weren't


I liked the fuel efficient comment lol. Bit like Triggers broom as someone has already said.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my sister had a mk1 focus estate that had 10k on it when they bought it from an old couple.. in 3 years it went upto 200k before it gave up the fight and met the big scrapyard in the sky..

in that 3 years though they spent £100 on parts (BIL is mechanic, was working at kwik fit at the time so got the "scrap" tyres when needed FOC, it got a clutch which was £60 off ebay and dad and BIL fitted it, a handbrake cable and brake pads at £40 off ebay fitted by them)

they paid £300 for the car.. 

think they got their monies worth :lol:

now got a 54 plate vectra estate.. had it 6 months and already spent more than £100 on it!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I had a few Mondeos as company cars that did 250k, an Omega diesel that did 300k then my current fleet that has BMW 318 140k, Toyota Rav4 260k and a Range Rover with 329k on it.

I can never buy a car unless it has about 150k on it, it is just ran in by then.

Low mileage cars are shopping trolleys on wheels,


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Girlfriends dads mondeo has just given up the ghost with all of 120k on it.
Needed a new engine which would be more than the cars worth, so he bought another....another Mondeo.

I`d have thought he`d have learnt his lesson. Think his old one was an 06 plate, and yes, properly serviced too. I personally wont touch another Ford after big issues with an escort GTi years ago and no help from Ford (dealers or Ford UK).


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What ever you do don't let bidderman1969 see this thread or there will be long ranting posts! :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Amazing! however in that time apart from the engine, how many replacement components will it have had?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Amazing! however in that time apart from the engine, how many replacement components will it have had?


Agree, I'd imagine it's a bit like Trigger's broom!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Even if it has had lots of new parts over the years, 1,000,000 miles is still an AMAZING achievement !!!

And I agree with the first post from the OP, he really does deserve a free detail 

So I have looked up and found his phone number and I am going to phone him and offer to drive up to Poulton-le-Fylde and do an 8 hour detail on his car for him.

Going to make the call as soon as I get in from work, so wish me luck !!!!

Anyone want to join me and help ???


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why are you so super helpful Mark??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Why are you so super helpful Mark??


:lol:

I just think this would be a really nice thing to do for the guy  :thumb:

And I feel a little sad for him as he is obviously, and quite rightly in my opinion, proud of his car, yet I have seen some comments about it on another website where the posters are being really horrible about it.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Qaulity idea, let us know what he says if you can get hold of him. I'd help if you were anywhere near me


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Qaulity idea, let us know what he says if you can get hold of him. I'd help if you were anywhere near me


I will mate. If I can get to do this for him I will get pics and do a write up on here too 

I just tried phoning him but there was no reply, I guess he must be out on a counrtyside drive


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

He's no doubt out in the car working, get the taxi number  lol


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

IMO Ford should give him a new car for being such a good advertisement for Ford and he's clearly worked hard over the years.

But I suppose a free detail will do, well done Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

THE VALET IS A GOER !!!

I just called him. Really nice guy. I told him that I had seen about his Mondeo and that I would like to come up to valet his car for him free of charge. He was slightly shocked, but after chatting for a few minutes he said "that would be a really lovely thing to do and thank you very much" 

So, I have arranged to call him again towards the end of this month, to arrange a time and a day to valet the car for him in the first week of July.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

you really are some guy Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> you really are some guy Mark.


Thanks Mate

(( I am hoping thats a compliment !!! :lol: ))

I am looking forward to this, I think this could be great fun, even if it will be a 400mile round trip for me !!!  :lol:

(( Better get my Mazda Van serviced, its not left Wycombe for over 6 years !!! :lol: ))


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome, really cheered up my day this has. Another red mondeo estate under your belt Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Awesome, really cheered up my day this has. Another red mondeo estate under your belt Mark


Yep, another Red Mondeo, but as far as I can tell, this one is in far better shape than what my Dads 120K mile one was before I did it, so hopefully it will turn out really nice !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just think this would be a really nice thing to do for the guy  :thumb:
> 
> And I feel a little sad for him as he is obviously, and quite rightly in my opinion, proud of his car, yet I have seen some comments about it on another website where the posters are being really horrible about it.


:thumb: your a Legend


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I hope you mentioned DW, otherwise he'll think your some loony crackpot car detailer...


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

neilos said:


> I hope you mentioned DW, otherwise he'll think your some loony crackpot car detailer...


:lol:

I did mention DW mate, and told him that I heard about his car via this forum, so who knows, maybe he may even pop on here himself to take a look


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fair play Mark id love to give you a hand but living in Ireland but looking forward to the thread

Keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Steve Humbles, product marketing manager for Ford of Britain, said......'We are delighted to hear that Bernie has enjoyed one million miles of happy motoring in his.'

Didn't give him a free one for being such a bloody good advert for driving a Mondeo though did he?! :lol:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh my days... That's unreal!

I saw a Merc taxi in Portugal that'd done 780,000km and I nearly had a coronary!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm amazed the rear bumper isn't held together with duct tape like 90% of them around here seem to be :lol:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> THE VALET IS A GOER !!!
> 
> I just called him. Really nice guy. I told him that I had seen about his Mondeo and that I would like to come up to valet his car for him free of charge. He was slightly shocked, but after chatting for a few minutes he said "that would be a really lovely thing to do and thank you very much"
> 
> So, I have arranged to call him again towards the end of this month, to arrange a time and a day to valet the car for him in the first week of July.


What a great chap!

As it was my suggestion in the first place I should offer a hand! I'm not actually that far away, I'm no pro, but I can help out, so long as it's a weekend! let me know mate


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have seen the engine on NWT TV have a good time Mark, had to be a Ford I can make tea !


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome,


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jed said:


> What a great chap!
> 
> As it was my suggestion in the first place I should offer a hand! I'm not actually that far away, I'm no pro, but I can help out, so long as it's a weekend! let me know mate





Titanium Htail said:


> I have seen the engine on NWT TV have a good time Mark, had to be a Ford I can make tea !


Thanks guys, this would be FANTASTIC !

I am to call him at the end of this month to arrange a day in July - I am probably going to try and arrange it for the 2nd Saturday or Sunday in the month.

I will let you all know as soon as I know 

Cheers guys


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks guys, this would be FANTASTIC !
> 
> I am to call him at the end of this month to arrange a day in July - I am probably going to try and arrange it for the 2nd Saturday or Sunday in the month.
> 
> ...


If you need a hand let me know would be cool to do no fee obvously.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> If you need a hand let me know would be cool to do no fee obvously.


Fantastic - thanks mate, this would be brilliant 

Will let you know the date as soon as I know it mate.

Thanks for this, I can see a possee of Dw'ers making this guys Mondeo look like its done 10 miles, not 1,000,000


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Fantastic - thanks mate, this would be brilliant
> 
> Will let you know the date as soon as I know it mate.
> 
> Thanks for this, I can see a possee of Dw'ers making this guys Mondeo look like its done 10 miles, not 1,000,000


Would be cool to do and not a 'million miles' away from me.

May be able to get Shinearama for the day so can be done inside.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

That would be great !

Will let you know mate as soon as I get a date from the man 

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top man Mark! would give you a hand if I lived closer, great satisfaction in making older well used cars look like new!

:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I love this forum!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It should be sent to Ford's HQ & put on display now it has a massive unique mileage.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Would be cool to do and not a 'million miles' away from me.
> 
> May be able to get Shinearama for the day so can be done inside.


with all you guys on board, i'd best just be a runner and fetcher! happy to help though. :thumb:


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

any update on this mark?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> I'm amazed the rear bumper isn't held together with duct tape like 90% of them around here seem to be :lol:


Haha +1 i hate the mk1 and mk2 mondeos! Always see bloody duct tape over everything! Why do car makers put the most reliable engines in the most dead inside cars baffles me lol


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Jed said:


> I think this chap deserves a free detailing
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2159100/Taxi-driver-Brian-Holmes-clocks-1m-miles-16-year-old-Ford.html
> 
> Car doesn't look too bad


LOL.

That would be a diamond to sell: "16 year old Mondeo, one careful owner, 32 miles on the clock."


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm only 20 mins away, so I could help give a hand:thumb:


----------

